# Natural FET - how do they get ET at right time?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

On  my last ICSI it was medicated and the cons said when and if I have FET I wouldn't need the meds just ET so I was wondering last night whilst lyign in bed that how do they get the exact timings right for ET?  It cannot simply be by counting days and CM can it?


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Mrs Nikki,

I haven't been through Natural FET so can't be 100% sure but after reading other posts on here you also use the ovulation pee sticks and have scans to pinpoint ovulation.

PC x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ah thanks sweetie x


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mrs Knikki,

I am currently on my 2ww after a natural fet, testing tomorrow eek, anyway PC is right you phone the clinic on day 1 and start testing for your surge using ovulation tests, once your surge is detected you inform the clinic and they time your transfer in depending on how old your frozen embies are. For example mine were 3 days old so they count surge day plus 4 days so my surge was on the sunday and I had transfer on the Thursday. If you have frozen blasts then its longer again.

Some clinics do scans aswell to check your lining etc but mine never did so think it depends where you go.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you and good luck to you sweetie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Clinics do vary....some will time it based on you using OPKs and when you get LH surge, some will time it based on scans and others will use combination of both.

I've had 2 natural FETs and had a scan as close to cd1 as possible to ensure no cysts, womb lining shedding properly and then had regular scans from around cd10 onwards as I ovulate regularly on cd14/15.  In one FET I did have HCG trigger to exactly time ovulation to fit in with clinic/consultant...on the 2nd FET I ovulated naturally on cd14 (had scan that day which showed this).

They then thawed the embies on the day of transfer.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

